# Lucy and Trixie



## Fancy77 (Oct 28, 2009)

The girls passed away on the way to the vet this weekend. John noticed them breathing hard and made an appointment, on his way there, they stopped breathing and were gone. They both will be missed. This was very hard on John...Lucy was his favorite. 

:rainbow:


----------



## SweetSassy (Oct 28, 2009)

OMG!! I'm so sorry Denise. You've lost 3 bunnies in a short period of time. Thathas to be hard. 



urplepansy:Binky Free Lucy and Trixie urplepansy:

 :rainbow:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 28, 2009)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks!!!! 

I went from 6 bunnies to 3, it seems so empty now but I have no plans on getting more for quite some time.


----------



## Tam24927 (Oct 28, 2009)

I am so sorry about your loses. I know how much you can miss these little ones.

Binky Free Babies


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 28, 2009)

oh my i am so sorry


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 28, 2009)

What sweet girls. I'm so sorry you lost them so suddenly. Just think of them snuggling together at the bridge, though. Bunnies are so good at hiding illness from us that we often don't know anything is wrong until it's too late. Binky free, Lucy and Trixie.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 28, 2009)

we're so sorry to hear of your loss of Lucy and Trixie.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 28, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. 

Dave


----------



## kirsterz09 (Oct 29, 2009)

sorry for your loss, 
Binky free Lucy and trixie :angelandbunny:


----------



## JimD (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry 

Binky free little ones.


----------



## Seras (Nov 4, 2009)

I am so sorry for you loss.


----------

